# help sick goats



## daisyjack (Aug 18, 2013)

i need some help. I have two sick goats. no temp. just bought new hay. they are foaming at the mouth, standing up but weak. temp 100.00. stomachs look a little bigger. what do I do? should I give bloat release or active charcoal


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2013)

Give both.  A temp of 100 is slightly lower than normal, and not sure where you are, but it is pretty warm here which can cause temps to slightly elevate so I would take the lower temp to be a possible symptom of what is going on.  

Some question to help figure this out: How old are they?  Have they been vaccinated with CD&T?  What were they eating before you bought them?  Any chance they have eaten anything toxic?


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Aug 18, 2013)

Just another quick thought, but I have NO experience in this and don't know how common it is, but if you are thinking it might be from the new hay, could this be nitrate poisoning?

http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/haygraintoxicity.html


----------



## OneFineAcre (Aug 18, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> Just another quick thought, but I have NO experience in this and don't know how common it is, but if you are thinking it might be from the new hay, could this be nitrate poisoning?
> 
> http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/haygraintoxicity.html


That was the first thing I thought too.  My father in law lost 12 heifers one time to nitrate poisoning from coastal bermuda hay.  They spray hog waste on coastal berumuda because it absorbs the nitrogen.


----------



## daisyjack (Aug 19, 2013)

Thank you everyone it was forty bloat plus bad clover that caused the drooling they are doing much better, just hope nothing else goes wrong


----------

